# Anon MFI balaclavas - question re. fit with helmets



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

That's mine under my xxl/XXL Bern helmet.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You know about the reversed magnets with the M4s, right?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I grabbed a microfleece skull cap for a couple of $$ from Aliexpress to wear with my Anon MFI mid weight face mask. It's brilliant and integrates well together under my Giro Range.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> I grabbed a microfleece skull cap for a couple of $$ from Aliexpress to wear with my Anon MFI mid weight face mask. It's brilliant and integrates well together under my Giro Range.


I've got a smartwool 150 beanie I wear with my facemasks under my helmet. It's about the only thing I can fit with my giant head, but it does the job. I've tried a lot of different facemasks, balaclavas, airhole tubes, etc and the MFI are my favorite.

PS- Just noticed my typo, it's an xxl/xxxl Bern helmet. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for comments. I've got an L Anon helmet and wear a beanie and my goggles underneath it. Managed to find one in a shop to try it on and the Anon MFI XL balaclavas do indeed fit well over the helmet (and under too). I think they have a non-XL version, simply called the Anon MFI balaclava which is supposed to be an under the helmet fit, which I haven't tried.

And yeah I know that the magnets in the facemasks and clavas don't work with the M4. You have to take them out and use the M4 specific magnet that came with the facemask in the box with the M4 in any other MFI accessory you buy, which I've done.


----------

